# ein unbedachtes rm ... ->Grafisches Undelete Tool?

## bröggle

Hi,

nein, noch habe ich nichts wichtiges gelöscht... noch nicht  :Wink: 

Mich würde jedoch interessieren, welche Tools es im Falle eines falschen 'rm' denn so gibt, v.a. wenn man nicht mehr weiß wie die Datei heißt.

Gibt es da evtl sogar ein grafisches Tool mit Vorschau der gelöschten Dateien etc? Irgendetwas komfortables?

ein ncurses Programm tut es zur not auch  :Wink: 

Danke

^-^

----------

## dakjo

konqueror und der Mülleimer?

----------

## Pegasus87

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> konqueror und der Mülleimer?

 

Der Mülleimer is doch nix weiter als ein Verzeichnis. Und ein rm Befehl in der Konsole verschiebt die Datei auch nicht in den KDE Mülleimer!

Ich weiß, was für ein Programm bröggle meint. So etwas gibt es auch unter Windows, wenn man den Mülleimer bereits geleert hat und trotzdem noch mal an die Daten will.

Weiß aber selber nicht, ob es so etwas unter Linux gibt.

----------

## l3u

... bzw. ob sowas überhaupt mit einem Dateisystem wie reiserfs oder ext[2,3], etc. geht ...

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... bzw. ob sowas überhaupt mit einem Dateisystem wie reiserfs oder ext[2,3], etc. geht ...

 

Das auch ne gute Frage, bei den Systemen mit Journaling vielleicht....

----------

## return13

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das auch ne gute Frage, bei den Systemen mit Journaling vielleicht....

 

Entschuldige die Frage, aber bist du dir sicher das du weisst was ein Journaling Dateisystem ist?!?

----------

## Gekko

@return: Super qualifizierte Aussage (völlig sinnfrei, und nur ein gescheiterter Versuch als Rulor dazustehen - äusserst unhöflich finde ich), Hut ab...

lt. Google gibts jede Menge für ext2....

Du könntest Dir ja als Benutzer einen rm alias machen, das quasi auf ein Skript zeigt, dass dich 3x fragt ob du wirklich löschen willst   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Entschuldige die Frage, aber bist du dir sicher das du weisst was ein Journaling Dateisystem ist?!?

 Vermutlich...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## bröggle

ach jungens... nicht streiten  :Wink: 

Also das es geht, das weiß ich definitiv bei ext2, denn dort wird ja beim Löschen nur die Inode Verknüpfung entfernt, die inhalte bleiben jedoch zumindest bis zum überschreiben noch da.

Ich hatte da mal ein sehr unkomfortables tool.... aber ich suche ja etwas komfortables.

(Das das kein gerade einfaches Gebiet ist, ist mir klar.)

^-^

----------

## andix

Ich habe einmal etwas von eine libundelete oder so ähnlich gelesen. Das war eine Library die den unlink-Befehl von der glibc überlagert und alle gelöschten Dateien in ein Verzeichnis verschiebt. Vielleicht ist das das richtige für dich. Such einmal im Forum.

Edit: Also ich hab jetzt gefunden was ich meine: libtrash heißt das Ding und du findest es hier: http://freshmeat.net/projects/libtrash/

Ich sehe gerade dass libteash es schon in Portage geschafft hat:

```
*  sys-libs/libtrash [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 86 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.m-arriaga.net/software/libtrash/

      Description: provides a trash can by intercepting certain calls to glibc

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich bin mir auch sicherschon des öfteren gelesen zu haben, dass ext2 das kann, aber gerade ext3 wegen des journaling nicht!

----------

## TheCurse

Seid ihr da so sicher? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man auch unter ext3 daten wieder herstellen kann. Ebenfalls bei Reiserfs (<4) gibt es Möglichkeiten, die Dateien zu retten (auch wenn der beschriebene Weg recht umständlich war, hat aber funktioniert). Also GANZ unmöglich ist es nicht!

Schaut dazu auch mal hier und hier

----------

## mrsteven

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 wrote:*   

> Anders als ext2 schreibt ext3 Nullen in die Block-Pointer der Inodes gelöschter Dateien. Dadurch wird es sehr schwer gelöschte Dateien wiederherzustellen.

 

Heißt aber nicht, dass es komplett unmöglich ist. Wenn man den Aufbau (=das Format) der verlorenen Datei kennt, kann man vielleicht noch was retten. Wirklich zuverlässig ist das aber auch nicht, da Teile der Daten eventuell schon überschrieben sein können oder die Datei fragmentiert gewesen sein kann. Deshalb sollte man mit dem rm-Befehl sehr vorsichtig sein und ein Backup der Daten haben!

Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, habe mir vor einiger Zeit auch mal das System durch einen falschen rm-Befehl abgeschossen.

----------

## toskala

mitm midnight commander geht das. allerdings nur auf ext2. du kannst aber ext3 als ext2 verwenden, also ohne journal, dann geht das.

----------

## bröggle

also mir geht es nicht um das verändern des rm befehls (wobei ...  :Wink:  sondern vielmehr darum, wie man eine oder mehrere dateien wiederherstellen kann, wenn diese aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht mehr verknüpft ist... (könnte z.b. bei einem mv sicher auch passieren, wenn da zwischendrin ein stromausfall ist, bei ner riesiegen datei) oder die datei irgendwie überschrieben wurde...

und ich finde es auch interessant zu sehen welche Datenleichen noch so auf der Platte rumlungern, die man eigentlich besser hätte löschen sollen... 

wie das mit dem mc gehen soll, habe ich bisher nicht rausgefunden :/

----------

